
Fire in Microgravity - MaxLeiter
https://www.americanscientist.org/issues/feature/2016/1/fire-in-microgravity/1
======
bramen
It's weird how some phenomena can act so differently when the only variable
you change is gravitational acceleration, even if it's still in a pressurized,
oxygenated environment and it seems like a change in acceleration would only
have superficial effects on a system's fundamental behavior.

It's nice to be surprised though.

~~~
jsprogrammer
Doesn't gravitational acceleration affect everything? Seems like if you remove
or lessen something with such a large effect, you would expect everything to
change.

~~~
bramen
It does, though its effect is usually small with respect to other ones like
electromagnetic interactions in chemical reactions. But I forgot without
gravity there are no traditional convection currents.

